
In Defense of Fahrenheit - rouli
http://lethalletham.com/posts/fahrenheit.html
======
tanzbaer
I grew up with Celsius and am still comfortable with it, but I'm getting used
to Fahrenheit now and really do like it. Celsius values are so close in daily
life, that it's not that helpful. The difference between 15C and 18C in
Fahrenheit is 59F and 64. Generally, it feels nice to say the temperature is
in the 50s, 60s, 70s, 80s or 90s instead of 10, 16, 21, 27, 32. In the end
it's easy to get used to either scale if you're immersed in that culture. I
see no need for the US to change that. Same for the other imperial unites.
They're practical for their purposes and in science everyone's using SI, so no
problem there.

